# Deca and Hardwired?



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok I got a HR34 installed last week, I was previously on the unsupported hardwired home network. The installer added deca to the 3 bedroom boxes but left the hr34,hr21 and the hr22 still hardwired. As I get my programs watched i will be getting rid of 2 boxes but as of now is it ok to have a mix in the system?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It's okay, but the HR21 and HR22 should have DECAs attached. The HR34 has an internal DECA unit. You should call back DirecTV and get that corrected. What are the models of the bedroom receivers?

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a guess but the sig indicates (2) R22-100 machines:grin:

It is odd the installer did not DECA the whole lot together though. Perhaps he did not have a 16 but 2 8s?

Don "or he must have needed to run out to get some SPF42,000 for Friday's heat wave!danger::flaiming" Bolton



The Merg said:


> It's okay, but the HR21 and HR22 should have DECAs attached. The HR34 has an internal DECA unit. You should call back DirecTV and get that corrected. What are the models of the bedroom receivers?
> 
> - Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"lugnutathome" said:


> Just a guess but the sig indicates (2) R22-100 machines:grin:
> 
> It is odd the installer did not DECA the whole lot together though. Perhaps he did not have a 16 but 2 8s?
> 
> Don "or he must have needed to run out to get some SPF42,000 for Friday's heat wave!danger::flaiming" Bolton


Reading via the DBSTalk app... No sigs displayed... 

- Merg


----------



## Maa2p (Sep 28, 2007)

For some reason, a D* installer put an external DECA Adapter (CCK) on the HR-34 Genie & (3) CR-31 Clients when I upgraded a couple weeks ago. I was having a problem connecting to the internet last night, so I removed it off the system and then connected the cat 5 directly to the back of the HR-34 and the internet came right up. The installer should have known it wasn't necessary but he said he had only been on the job 11 months.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

Maa2p;3152848 said:


> For some reason, a D* installer put an external DECA Adapter (CCK) on the HR-34 Genie & (3) CR-31 Clients when I upgraded a couple weeks ago. I was having a problem connecting to the internet last night, so I removed it off the system and then connected the cat 5 directly to the back of the HR-34 and the internet came right up. The installer should have known it wasn't necessary but he said he had only been on the job 11 months.


The ability for the HR34 to act as a bridge is not communicated to the techs.

Even if the tech knows of the ability, the lack of an official ok might cause some techs to avoid it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maa2p said:


> For some reason, a D* installer put an external DECA Adapter (CCK) on the HR-34 Genie & (3) CR-31 Clients when I upgraded a couple weeks ago. I was having a problem connecting to the internet last night, so I removed it off the system and then connected the cat 5 directly to the back of the HR-34 and the internet came right up. The installer should have known it wasn't necessary but he said he had only been on the job 11 months.


Sweet! That you knew exactly what to do....


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

lugnutathome said:


> Just a guess but the sig indicates (2) R22-100 machines:grin:
> 
> It is odd the installer did not DECA the whole lot together though. Perhaps he did not have a 16 but 2 8s?
> 
> Don "or he must have needed to run out to get some SPF42,000 for Friday's heat wave!danger::flaiming" Bolton


I Love Don's Sigs!!!:joy::joy:


----------

